# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng chuyên đặc sản thú rừng tại Hà Nội

## 24hvang.com.vn

_Hà  Nội là thành phố có nền văn hóa ẩm thực đa dạng, tổng hợp nhiều nét đặc  trưng của văn hóa các vùng miền trên khắp cả nước và cả nước ngoài. Nơi  đây đầy ắp những sự lựa chọn cho thực khách, nhưng để tìm được một địa  điểm xứng tầm để tiếp đãi chính khách, doanh nhân hay những người bạn  yêu thích các món đặc sản mang hương vị núi rừng thì cái tên Nhà hàng Ngự Miêu sẽ là sự lựa chọn lý tưởng dành cho bạn._ 
    
_Nằm tại một vị trí thuận lợi, Nhà hàng Ngự Miêu  có địa chỉ tại 195 đường Bờ Sông – Quan Hoa – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội là địa  chỉ ẩm thực yêu thích của nhiều người bởi không gian rộng rãi, thoáng  mát, sang trọng,  phục vụ  những món ăn mang đậm hương vị của núi rừng  hay hải sản và được chế biến đúng điệu._     _Không lấp lánh đèn hoa, không cầu kỳ sang trọng như những nhà hàng khác nhưng nét nổi bật của Nhà hàng Ngự Miêu  mà thực khách cảm nhận được mỗi khi đến đây là một không khí thân thiện  tự nhiên và gần gũi, menu  thực đơn với những món ăn hấp dẫn quy tụ  hàng trăm các món ăn từ bình dân đến cao cấp của vùng đồng bằng, miền  biển và vùng núi rừng, bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm cho nhu cầu ẩm thực  phong phú của mình cùng bạn bè, người thân._  
     _Menu gồm các món đặc trưng của nhà hàng được lựa chọn hợp lí cho một bữa ăn hấp dẫn từ những món khai vị:_ Nộm rau muống tép, Salat cà chua dưa chuột, Nộm sứa, Salat cá ngừ, gà xé phay, trâu gác bếp_,...cho đến các món đặc sản mang hương vị núi rừng:_ Mèo hấp, Mèo nướng, Ngỗng xào lăn, Ngỗng nấu rượu mận, Gà chọi, Lợn mán, Nhím đủ món, lẩu các loại,_...và có thêm món tráng miệng sau bữa ăn thịnh soạn._        Set menu Ngỗng        Ngỗng nấu khoai sọ rau rút        Set menu Lợn mán        Lợn nướng        Nhím xào lăn        Nhím nướng        Nhím hấp _Các  món ăn ở đây đều được chế biến từ các loại nguyên liệu tươi ngon, được  tuyển chọn kỹ lưỡng để đảm bảo hương vị đặc trưng cho từng món ăn cùng  với  tay nghề của các đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp là điều làm nên đặc sắc cho  những món ngon thuần Việt tại đây._ _Đến với Nhà hàng Ngự Miêu,  thực khách không chỉ hài lòng với không gian ẩm thực sang trọng, những  món ăn được chế biến đúng điệu mà còn bởi phong cách phục vụ chuyên  nghiệp, chu đáo và nhiệt tình của đội ngũ nhân viên. Cùng bạn bè, người  thân thưởng thức những món ăn thơm ngon trong không gian sang trọng, ấm  cúng của Nhà hàng Ngự Miêu chắc chắn sẽ để lại cho bạn những ấn tượng khó quên._  __ _Với không gian rộng. Ngự Miêu là địa điểm lý tưởng dành cho các bữa ăn, các buổi liên hoan và gặp gỡ bạn bè đồng nghiệp_ _Không cần phải “lên rừng xuống biển” mới được thưởng thức hải sản – thịt rừng tươi sống. Đến Nhà hàng Ngự Miêu để trải nghiệm cảm giác được ăn ngon như “đang ở biển - rừng”._  
  
 

Nhà hàng Ngự Miêu

                      Điện thoại :  (04) 3839 8315 – Hotline: 0928 299 889 – 0989328866 
                      Địa chỉ :  195 đường Bờ Sông – Quan Hoa – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội

----------

